# Do not fall asleep on the job, ever.



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.davesdaily.com/out.php?i...-raider-fell-asleep-on-the-job-name_page.html
Dozy raider fell asleep on the job

Oct 25 2005

By Gareth Deighan And Garry Willey, The Evening Chronicle


Dozy burglar Simon Colclough proved to be as thick as thieves. After breaking into a house he decided to down a bottle of vodka he found - and promptly fell asleep.

His downfall came when he was sidetracked from his mission leading his defence barrister to brand him "one of the country's most incompetent burglars."

Ignoring the valuable television and electrical equipment he inside instead headed straight for the fridge.


Story continues Continue story

Colclough helped himself to a half bottle of chilled vodka.

And after emptying the bottle, he dozed off on the sitting room floor, Newcastle Crown Court heard.

One of the students was stunned to find him out cold.

But she did not disturb Colclough and he was still blissfully sound asleep when police arrived to arrest him.

The court heard the 33-year-old from the Hawthorns, Newcastle, had already been drinking when he slipped into the house.

He admitted burglary and was remanded on conditional bail after sentence was adjourned for reports yesterday.

Tony Glover, prosecuting, told the court: "She (one of the students) alerted the other flatmates and they called the police.

"He was identified by one of the officers who knew him. A half bottle of vodka that had been full was found on the floor next to him. One of the women recalled that it had been in the fridge."

The court was told that during police interviews, Colclough claimed that he went into the house because it was raining, thinking it was a building site, because there was scaffolding outside.

Nick Cartmell, defending, said: "Colclough is a drunk. He wandered the streets. There was scaffolding outside. He thought it was somewhere to sleep.

"He drank the vodka and he fell asleep."

He was given bail with condition of residence at The Hawthorns, a curfew and was told to stay out of Jesmond where the raid took place.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 25, 2005)

Talk about losing focus...


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 26, 2005)

I now see what ADD medication sells.


----------

